# Diagnosed 3 hours ago - please help!



## JoJoBoo (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello,  My name is Jo, I'm 33 years old and I was diagnosed with Diabetes (Type 2) this morning.  It came completely out of the blue as I hadn't had any symptoms.  I had a routine blood test a couple of weeks ago which picked up high glucose and a follow up test and an HbA1c test confirmed it.  
I'm scared, confused, anxious, upset and nervous all at the same time.  I've got to go back to the doctor next week to discuss treatment and diet.  I don't know how I'll be able to live a life without chocolate.  I'm really worried that people will judge me and think that I've brought this on myself because I am a bit overweight and I've had high BP for a while.  I've only been diagnosed for a matter of hours and already I'm getting myself in a bit of a state.  Does anybody have any advice that might calm me down?  Please help!  xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi and wecome to the forum Jojo well done on finding us so quickly thats
 brill, sorry you have had to come here though , im sure after you see the gp next week things will become alot clearer, we have all been in your shoes and our heads are in a mess thinking why me what could i of done diffirently, you just gotta think now you know you have to do the best you can,it is very difficult for most of us to give up the choccie but it does not have to be completely cut from your life you just have to moderate the amount you eat.If you wanted next week before your appointment you could write a list of questions down you would like to ask, sometimes when you go in there your mind goes like jelly and you come out wishing you had asked alot more.
The people that matter to you wont judge you and will go out of there way to help and support you anyone that judges you is not worth your time. xxx


----------



## Corrine (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi Jo and welcome to the forum.  Firstly - don't panic! (Says me - I did when I was diagnosed....) It doesn't have to be the end of the world and as Steff says you can still eat chocolate, just in moderation.  Please don't think anyone will judge you either - or think you 'brought it on yourself'.  Try and stay calm - have a hunt around the site and arm yourself with a list of questions to ask your doctor, ask us anything you need to know - most people here will have an army of answers for you and will offer all the support you need. I know it's a shock and its scary - but armed with the knowledge you need, it will become less so.  Donlt be afraid to ask anything you like......and try and stay calm.  Take care. x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi Jo, welcome to the forum Although it might not feel like it at the moment, things will get better. Whilst it will probably mean some changes in diet and lifestyle, these will all be good and you may be surprised to hear that often people end up being much healthier generally because of the diagnosis! Just try to stay calm, diabetes is a manageable condition if you are prepared to put in a bit of work, and we're all here to help you along the way.

Ask any questions you might have and it will give you some idea of what to expect when you see the doctor again. Until then, just try and eat a normal healthy diet, and if possible take a little exercise each day - just a 30 minute walk will be good. 

There is a good book we recommend: Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker (amazon link)

This will give you a good starting point to begin understanding diabetes and the way forward.


----------



## JoJoBoo (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks Steff for replying to me.  Good advice.  I am overwhlemed with it all at the moment but I know in a day or two I'll have some perspective on the situation.  It's a good idea to write a list of questions down, I'll do that.  The Diabetes org website is brilliant and reading more about it all is already helping.  I notice that you take Metformin which my doctor has suggested I may be started on next week.  Do you find there are any unbearable side effects Metformin?


----------



## PhilT (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi Jo, welcome to the forum.

Try not to worry too much, I know it can be a bit scary when first diagnosed, most of us knew little or nothing about diabetes when diagnosed.

Once you have seen the Doctor and had everything explained to you things will seem much clearer and less confusing.

Regarding eating chocolate, as Steff says as long as you do it in moderation there is no reason why you can't indulge yourself from time to time.

Best of luck at the Doctor's and let us know how you get on.


----------



## JoJoBoo (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks Corrine, Northerner and PhilT too for replying to me.  I didn't know what to expect by writing on here but I feel very welcomed and supported by you all already.  I'm pleased you don't think I'm over-reacting and understand exactly how I feel.  Thanks for the tip about the book, I'll definitely read it.  Everything I've read about diet seems to point towards eating a low GI diet.  Is that right?  If I stick to a low GI diet will that control my diabetes or do I have to actually count the grams of sugar I eat too?  I'm sure this varies from person to person but as a rule of thumb, how does the diet control work?


----------



## Peter C (Jan 22, 2010)

JoJoBoo said:


> Thanks Corrine, Northerner and PhilT too for replying to me.  I didn't know what to expect by writing on here but I feel very welcomed and supported by you all already.  I'm pleased you don't think I'm over-reacting and understand exactly how I feel.  Thanks for the tip about the book, I'll definitely read it.  Everything I've read about diet seems to point towards eating a low GI diet.  Is that right?  If I stick to a low GI diet will that control my diabetes or do I have to actually count the grams of sugar I eat too?  I'm sure this varies from person to person but as a rule of thumb, how does the diet control work?



Hi there,

Don't beat yourself up over the weight issue - you've probably had Insulin Resistance for years. The pancreas pours out insulin which can't be used but is converted to fat. Radical thinkers would now say you didn't get Type 2 diabetes because you were overweight but that you got fat because you effectively had silent diabetes for years.

T2 is largely genetic - you mostly have to have the genes for it. You made a poor choice of grandparents.

As a starter read Maggie Davey's Open Letter to Newly Diagnosed T2s....
http://www.sequin.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/Downloads/openlet.pdf


----------



## Northerner (Jan 22, 2010)

JoJoBoo said:


> Thanks Corrine, Northerner and PhilT too for replying to me.  I didn't know what to expect by writing on here but I feel very welcomed and supported by you all already.  I'm pleased you don't think I'm over-reacting and understand exactly how I feel.  Thanks for the tip about the book, I'll definitely read it.  Everything I've read about diet seems to point towards eating a low GI diet.  Is that right?  If I stick to a low GI diet will that control my diabetes or do I have to actually count the grams of sugar I eat too?  I'm sure this varies from person to person but as a rule of thumb, how does the diet control work?



Low GI is good, because it is food that converts to glucose slowly. As you surmise though, different foods can affect people in different ways - I like porridge, but for some it's a no-no! Type 2 diabetes is generally due to insulin resistance - your body can't use the insulin you are producing efficiently so your blood sugar levels rise. They will not rise as high with low GI food, so this is why it is better. Learning how certain foods affect you is important so that you can avoid those foods that have a bad effect on you - for this reason persuade your doctor that you need a blood glucose meter and test strips. He/she might be reluctant to provide this as strips are expensive, but tell him that you need them in order to modify your diet.


----------



## Peter C (Jan 22, 2010)

JoJoBoo said:


> towards eating a low GI diet.  Is that right?  If I stick to a low GI diet will that control my diabetes or do I have to actually count the grams of sugar I eat too?  I'm sure this varies from person to person but as a rule of thumb, how does the diet control work?



Hello again,

just noticed your reference to sugar. Type 2 Diabetes isn't about sugar it's about carbohydrates. Sugar is only involved because it is a simple, fast acting carbohydrate. Bread, pasta, rice, pasta are the areas to cut down on and be wary of fruit as well.

__________________________________________
I'm a Recovering Breadoholic.


----------



## JoJoBoo (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you Peter.  Your note has made me feel quite a bit better and maybe those radical thinkers are right.  Thanks for the recommendation, I'm going to get a cup of sugar-free tea right now and have a read.


----------



## Old Holborn (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi Jo and welcome. Can't add any more than what's been said by the excellent crew. Only thing I will say is don't overload your head by reading everything you lay your hands on regarding D.

Steve


----------



## JoJoBoo (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks again Northerner and Peter for your insight into diet.  It sounds like a bit of a minefield but I'll just have to get educated.  Thanks to everyone for all your support,  everyone's been brilliant.    xx


----------



## JoJoBoo (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks Steve, good advice.  I can't believe how supportive everyone here is.  I'm so grateful and feel much calmer than I did an hour ago. 

x


----------



## Corrine (Jan 22, 2010)

JoJoBoo said:


> Thanks Steve, good advice.  I can't believe how supportive everyone here is.  I'm so grateful and feel much calmer than I did an hour ago.
> 
> x



Glad you feel calmer Jo and always happy to help.  We've all been there and although it may seem like a minefield at the moment, believe me it does get easier.


----------



## lanzlady (Jan 22, 2010)

*diagnosed 4 hours ago*



JoJoBoo said:


> Hello,  My name is Jo, I'm 33 years old and I was diagnosed with Diabetes (Type 2) this morning.  It came completely out of the blue as I hadn't had any symptoms.  I had a routine blood test a couple of weeks ago which picked up high glucose and a follow up test and an HbA1c test confirmed it.
> I'm scared, confused, anxious, upset and nervous all at the same time.  I've got to go back to the doctor next week to discuss treatment and diet.  I don't know how I'll be able to live a life without chocolate.  I'm really worried that people will judge me and think that I've brought this on myself because I am a bit overweight and I've had high BP for a while.  I've only been diagnosed for a matter of hours and already I'm getting myself in a bit of a state.  Does anybody have any advice that might calm me down?  Please help!  xx



Hi jojo, I feel exactly the same as you after been diagnosed this morning I am older than you at 48 but the feelings I have right now is shock, shaking and can't concentrate on anything.My mum was diagnosed in her early 40s and sadly passed away 13 years ago I feel this is going to repeat for me it is all I can think about. Sorry for been so  negative but I can't stop crying after been told this news today. take care xx


----------



## Northerner (Jan 22, 2010)

lanzlady said:


> Hi jojo, I feel exactly the same as you after been diagnosed this morning I am older than you at 48 but the feelings I have right now is shock, shaking and can't concentrate on anything.My mum was diagnosed in her early 40s and sadly passed away 13 years ago I feel this is going to repeat for me it is all I can think about. Sorry for been so  negative but I can't stop crying after been told this news today. take care xx



Hi Lanzlady, sorry you got the news you were dreading, but please don't let your mother's experience make you feel that the same is in store for you. Things will have really moved on since she was diagnosed - treatments and knowledge are progressing all the time, and we now have some great tools like blood testing meters that can help to keep much better control than used to be the case even ten years ago. Hopefully, when the dust has settled you will be able to pick yourself up, grit your teeth and get to grips with this new thing in your life - and we are here to support you all the way


----------



## Steff (Jan 22, 2010)

JoJoBoo said:


> Thanks Steff for replying to me.  Good advice.  I am overwhlemed with it all at the moment but I know in a day or two I'll have some perspective on the situation.  It's a good idea to write a list of questions down, I'll do that.  The Diabetes org website is brilliant and reading more about it all is already helping.  I notice that you take Metformin which my doctor has suggested I may be started on next week.  Do you find there are any unbearable side effects Metformin?




hi i sometimes get bad wind and it causes me to become tired


----------



## wallycorker (Jan 22, 2010)

Peter C said:


> ..............just noticed your reference to sugar. Type 2 Diabetes isn't about sugar it's about carbohydrates. Sugar is only involved because it is a simple, fast acting carbohydrate. Bread, pasta, rice, pasta are the areas to cut down on and be wary of fruit as well..........


Hi JoJoboo,

I agree entirely with Peter on this matter apart from I'd be very wary of cereals too - another starchy carbohydrate. Personally, I find that fruit does hardly anything to me. However, you will need to test to find out how different foods affect you. 

Best wishes - John


----------



## JoJoBoo (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi Lanzlady, Sounds like we're in the same boat.  Why don't we make a pact that neither of us will freak out until we have all the facts and information we need to deal with this?  I have had a really really good cry too because it's all so overwhelming but now I feel a bit better.  I know people too who have passed away from complications from Diabetes (including family members) but there are millions of people who haven't and that's what you and I have to remember.  This forum is brilliant, the people are really welcoming and very supportive and I know that you and I and everyone else who is diagnosed tomorrow and the next day and the day after that are going to be fine because of this incredibly strong support network.  I know how scared I feel at the moment and you must feel the same.  What I've realised this morning is that the people who I've known that passed away due to Diabetes complications didn't have access to this kind of help, this kind of instant support.  I have no idea how to manage with this disease but I do know that there are lots of people here who are willing to help and that has already made a difference.  Please try not to worry.  Feel free to message me if you'd like to.  I don't think I'll be able to offer you and Diabetic advice as I don't know what I'm talking about but I am more than happy to lend a friendly ear.  Big hugs xxx


----------



## JoJoBoo (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks John.  So it sounds like it's really trial and error as to what I can eat/not eat.  I was niave enough to think that it would be a simple case of the doctor giving me a diet sheet and me sticking to it!!  Thanks for taking the time to write to me.  All of the support is really helping, thanks xxx


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the club!

I was at a loss when I was diagnosed. 

You might find a book or two useful. I found the 2nd UK edition of Diabetes for Dummies useful. The Collins Gem Carb counting book is the other I refer to. 

There are others that can be recommended.

Have a google for bloodsugar101 - it's an American web sit site.

PS you can eat anything with diabetes, it's the quantity that counts.


----------



## JoJoBoo (Jan 22, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> hi i sometimes get bad wind and it causes me to become tired


at least now I'll have a decent excuse!!


----------



## Old Holborn (Jan 22, 2010)

brightontez said:


> PS you can eat anything with diabetes, it's the quantity that counts.


 

And the quality.


----------



## Steff (Jan 22, 2010)

JoJoBoo said:


> at least now I'll have a decent excuse!!



For the wind or the tiredness?


----------



## JoJoBoo (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to write to me Tez.  You don't make it sound like a very big deal at all which is great and I'll def look up those books once I've got my head round this.  

thanks again
Jo


----------



## JoJoBoo (Jan 22, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> For the wind or the tiredness?


both!  ha ha!


----------



## Steff (Jan 22, 2010)

JoJoBoo said:


> both!  ha ha!



LOL yeah your right i always blame the dog (wind)


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 22, 2010)

JoJoBoo said:


> Thanks for taking the time to write to me Tez.  You don't make it sound like a very big deal at all which is great and I'll def look up those books once I've got my head round this.
> 
> thanks again
> Jo



Diabetes *is* a big deal - I *used* to worry and let it ruin my life.

The thing is that you have to respect diabetes because it can bite back if you don't. 

I have met many Type 2 diabetics at work and most don't test their blood or they think they can eat what they want and let the medication take care of it. One is now on insulin and has lost his bus driving license because he didn't watch what he ate and didn't take any exercise and the medication couldn't help him any longer. Oh and he can't feel his left foot any more. That's when I decided to respect diabetes.

I'm not an expert at diabetes, however with some education I discovered that testing Blood Glucose is important. Most medical people won't let Type 2 diabetics self test. There's a big debate about this. I discovered the _*Healthy Blood Sugar Targets*_ page at Bloodsugar101.

I personally believe that I am in charge of my own destiny.  I can watch what I eat and drink and take exercise. The thing is I have learned by other peoples mistakes. So *I* can *delay* the onset of diabetic complications and possibly the need for insulin and all that entails. 

To put it crudely *I* think high blood sugars cause the inside of the body to fur up with glucose crystals. A bit like the element on your kettle has chalk on it.

I'm no angel, I've had chocolate, cake, pizza, pasta, rice many other 'sins' but with the help of my meter I know what my limits are. If I'm reading a too high I'll put on a coat and burn it off briskly walking with the ipod.

I am used to having to do things differently now - like a take away meal is generally a no no. Diet fizzy drinks. Believe me it was a nightmare having no sugar in my coffee to begin with. It is natural as putting on a seat belt in a car now.

I pick up little hints and tips all over the place and share them on this forum. Some of it is not so obvious. I *try *and choose foods that have a lower _*Glycemic index*_. I weigh out food on the digital scales. I wrap up properly in the cold weather. There's lots more.

Just one thing, don't panic. Don't be too laid back either. If you have questions *don't be afraid to ask!*


----------



## JoJoBoo (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you so much Tez for getting back to me.  

Despite my flippant attitude earlier on, I am petrified.  
I haven't eaten a proper meal all day because I'm terrified that I'll eat the wrong thing and I've spent 3 hours freaking out.

However, I've just logged on again to this forum and picked up your message.  It's exactly what I needed to hear right at this moment.  I am SO grateful for you sharing this all with me.  I suppose I was trying to kid myself that this isn't a big deal because then *I* wouldn't have to deal with it.  But you have summed it up.. you have to respect Diabetes because otherwise it will bite you.  I'll remember that and I'm not going to forget it.  Thank you for sharing all your experiences with me, knowledge is power and the more I learn, hopefully, the less scary it'll be and the more control I'll gain.

thanks
Jo

xx


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 23, 2010)

Don't be petrified. Please don't panic.

Think of it like learning how to drive a car. After a while it'll be second nature.

If you want something sensible to try for example a poached egg on thin wholemeal toast without butter. If you put some vinegar in the water the egg cooks in the acid in the vinegar can lower the GI of the meal. 

And don't forget breakfast is a really good idea. I'm used to porridge now. (Low GI again).

*Ask us questions - that's what we're here for!

*The words in my last post that are _*bold and in italics*_ are links to web pages.


----------



## Nigel (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Joe
   Welcome to the forum, sorry a bit late in welcoming you, I was told three weeks ago, well the 4/1/10 to be exact, still confused lol, but I can say it is not the end of the world infact by finding this forum i believe my life has been giving a plus, they are all really great people on this forum and i like the thought i have gained a lot more friends.


----------



## Carina1962 (Jan 27, 2010)

hello and welcome.  I've only just seen your post but hope you are getting on OK with all the info/advice etc.  I too was shocked when i was diagnosed 3 months ago (Oct) but there is a lot of help, advice and education out there on diabetes.  I've already lost quite a lot of weight and am sort of getting to grips with carbs, diet etc.  I love going out for meals so my first reaction was that i couldn't do that again but i still do and i can still enjoy my meals out with careful choice and the odd treat now and again.  You will be fine don't worry


----------



## wallycorker (Jan 28, 2010)

I liked that Carina! It's great to hear you sounding so positive and after such a short period of time! Great stuff! Keep it up!

Best wishes as always - John


----------



## RachelT (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Jojo,

I'm sorry i haven't gotten to you earlier. I'd just like to reassure you that what you're feeling right now is normal. At least that's what my practice nurse tells me. What you've described is exactly the way i felt when i was first diagnosed just over a year ago, including the chocolate bit. Especially the chocolate bit. I'm also 33 and was utterly shocked when i was diagnosed. The first couple of months were the worst, i cried for over an hour after watching Mamma Mia with my mum, and i don't think it was the singing that upset me. I just really thought my life was over.
A year on and i can tell you, it does get easier. The panic gets less and less and you can go for longer and longer between bad days. That's not to say they don't happen, but they get further apart.
I'm vaguely on the chocolate wagon myself (i allow myself to cheat at christmas and on my birthday) but it's not essential by any means. I'm just worried that if i started i wouldn't be able to stop The only side effect of this is i've replaced my chocolate fixation with a scone fixation, but that's just me. The stuff you hear about complications is very scary but you can do something about it. You can at least minimise the risk of suffering from them. You don't need to do anthing more extreme than try to live a normal "healthy" lifestyle, eat more veg and fish, and try to get a bit more exercise. I say try coz it's a goal i consistantly fail to meet... I could be so much better, and some days that's what gets to me. But my life's not over, hopefully i'll be buying my first flat soon, i've been promoted at work and my swimming as probably improved, a bit. All since i was diagnosed.
This website has made a huge difference to me. There's people here who understand what i'm going through, who struggle with the things i do and we can all come here, share our problems and help each other out. I used to feel really alone, but now, thanks to this lot, i know i'm not.
Let me know if there's anthing i can do to help

Rachel T (Queen of the insanely long posts....)


----------



## am64 (Jan 28, 2010)

excellent post again RachelT .... Jojo I have also just picked up on this thread...cant say more than what has been said really except were all in it together.. and we're all different... im glad you found this place so quickly it is a good place for support xxx good luck


----------

